# latest design....



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

http://www.batgrafix.com/flight-brad_thomas.jpg

Someone elses work, it looks ok but i drather have like a couple of lines or a plane or somethin other than a bird but other than that real nice


----------



## Diabolique (May 2, 2003)

i like it, is this logo competing or something?


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

i like the design
and its clearly the work of a skilled designer, but i dont like the WNBA style name (Flight)


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

The design is real tyte.. Like the name too..


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

i like the design but i think the colors are too feminine. how about more masculine colors in the possible logo.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

The logo is hot but the flight sounds like a wnba team I like the flyers but the damn nhl has 2 steal everything It would still be good though


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I like it alot, I think it is very professional looking. Didn't know that would be their name thou...

-Petey


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I like it alot, I think it is very professional looking. Didn't know that would be their name thou...
> 
> -Petey


It's not their name...yet, this is just a fan's artwork on how it may look, still no word on the official name though.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

The logo looks hot.. The colors and the eagle look great and fitting to the name. If the Charlotte team does choose the name Flight, they should consider his logo.. it looks awesome :yes:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> It's not their name...yet, this is just a fan's artwork on how it may look, still no word on the official name though.


I see. Well I think it is a splendid logo.

-Petey


----------



## 0==II=======> (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I see. Well I think it is a splendid logo.
> ...


Is it?:whofarted


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

if the flight is too wnbaish how about something like the aviators or pilots


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmavs4188</b>!
> if the flight is too wnbaish how about something like the aviators or pilots


Yeah I like te idea.. shame the team will have a wack name no matter what....:sigh:


----------



## Flipper34 (Jun 2, 2003)

thats mad hot. dont tell me you wouldnt sport a hat/jersey with that logo and name on it. good work to the designer  .


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Not bad, but I'd go with a plane instead of a bird. The NC blue looks good (and significant) and should be their color.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Looks tight to me. The name does sound WNBAish, but idk. Also, I think it would look bad w/ a plane.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

my bad about the colors they are hot. how bout a little black :whoknows:


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Great logo...

WNBA-ish name? Ever hear of the Huntsville FLIGHT?

Thank God sanity prevailed.

BTW, I sent the NBDL a concept for a design for a team in case they ever put a team in Knoxville. Great concept for them to work on. Got a letter from their legal department saying they have a creative team that does these kinds of things and can't accept outside ideas.


Uhhhhh??? WHAT CREATIVE TEAM??


----------

